# What pets have you got?



## charliechapman911

???? What pest have you got???? 
Thanks


----------



## Kenzie63

I just have pretty normal pets. Except for a baby snapping turtle


----------



## rob

just chickens and tropical fish


----------



## cogburn

Chickens and an outside cat right now. My dogs were stolen, 2 labs... I'm still grieving over losing them.


----------



## ThreeJ

I am sorry you lost your dogs that way, I would be sick over something like that. I hate low life people that would do that. We had a local shelter broken into cats were killed and dogs were injured, the people had dogs with them and had a dog fight right there.

On a better note, I have an old mutt (my best friend), 3 outside cats,a few gold fish, and 28 chickens. My dog, Oreo is always right there to go every where I go.


----------



## charliechapman911

I have 3 road island reds 2 bantam chickens 2 jack Russell's (also my best friends) 13 pigeons 47 small tropical fish 1 corn snake and 1 3 weeks old house cat


----------



## charliechapman911

cogburn said:


> Chickens and an outside cat right now. My dogs were stolen, 2 labs... I'm still grieving over losing them.


So sorry to hear about that cogburn !!  
I would kill anybody who brought harm to any of my pets


----------



## chickenman18

59 chickens koi and common carp lizard hamster rabbit 4 micro pigs and 8 rats


----------



## 7chicks

Cogburn - That's awful!!! I am sooo sorry!!! 

Pets - 1 german shep/lab, 2 rat terrors I mean terriers , 2 cats, and my 8 spoiled hens.


----------



## UncleJoe

2 horses, 16 chickens, 7 dogs, 4 cats and some kind of small caged bird.


----------



## SallySunshine

sorry to hear about your labs cogburn I would be devastated and really po'd! 

We have one old dalmatain, Three young English Springer Spaniels, all house dogs, which we just bred and expect puppies ETA Sept 24th! We Bred our Tri-color male with our liver n white female. They are both very unique in coloring, so we are expecting a "easterbasket" BUT we are only having one set of pups and then off the vet for both of them! 

We just picked up two bunnies for the kids, we have 17 hens & Roo, and then there is "Romeo & Juliet" Pair of white silkies, plus I have hatching eggs coming on monday and will try my hand at incubation for the first time. OMG what a crazy thing to try to read and understand!! I think I will go crazy trying to get this right!!! Holy Jimminy Krickets!!! But I am on Pinterest "Sally Sunshine" let me know if your on so I can look you up.. anyway it is great that I can keep finding so much info and keeping in one place!!! But still!!! 
Wish us luck with that one!!! 

Some of these pics are older! psss I am from Eastern PA 

Momma Maddy in the 3 middle pics and Cire dad on bottom pic!


----------



## earlyt89

27 laying chickens 5 game chickens 1 miniature potbellied pig 1 American bull dog


----------



## laxbro

I got 4 chickens, 2 dogs, 1 cat , 2 lizards,1 rabbit, a turtle,and a bunch of fish.


----------



## Lady_Alia

I have 23 chickens, 3 ducks, 3 cats a dog and lotsa lotsa African cichlids, which includes mbunas, frontosa and blood red jewels. Ohh, and a betta 
;-)


----------



## sandra

We have 1 Jersey Giant rooster, 3 New Hampshire Red hens, 2 Mute Swans, 2 Embden geese, 5 Pekin ducks, 1 Irish Wolfhound, 1 African Pygmy goat, 2 gay cats, 1 little NC Brown snake, 15 Kio, and hundreds of assorted bass, crappy, she'll cracker and gold fish! All of them are spoiled rotten!


----------



## DansChickens

Could you take a picture of the black jersey giant rooster ? And put it on here?


----------



## Italy-Dan

Well, my list could be long  I have 2 tropical fish tanks(one for adult fish and the other for their "sons"), 3 turtles, 3 dogs mixed race, 2 cats, 3 rabbits (for the moment(. all this in addition to the quails and chickens.
In the past I have had hamsters, guinea pigs, parrots of various breeds, diamantini(i don't know how they are named in English).
So I have a lot to do but I'm happy because I like this


----------



## kiwicsi

We have two dogs (Labrador/Great Dane cross and a Doberman), a cockatiel, two bunnies (netherland dwarf and a mini lop) and two rats. Now 4 chickens too!


----------



## luckyridgefarm

Chickens, 2 dogs (Lab/Border Collie mix & Pomeranian) 3 cats, 1 dove, 1 turtle & 1 rabbit.


----------



## chucklover

8 chickens a guinea pig dog 50 fish 20 budgies and a dog


----------



## sandra

DansChickens said:


> Could you take a picture of the black jersey giant rooster ? And put it on here?


I will as soon as I figure out how. But he is a white Jersey Giant. He is the sweetest most loving rooster I have ever seen. He cuddles with me every evening and follows me around like a puppy.









I just figured it out how to upload picture! Here is my handsome giant rooster. He is a white jersey giant rooster


----------



## cogburn

Oreo and Pink Floyd.... Waiting to be fed..


----------



## robopetz

I had 2 ferrets, a cat, 6 hamsters, a guinae pig. Now I just have 4 budgies and a silkie chick.


----------



## outdoorsii

I have my 12 yr old choc lab...








Then there's my white leghorn hen








6 Golden laced wyandottes (1 roo)








18 new 5 wk old chicks...5 mix bantams (nankin, OE), 6 Australorps, 6 JG/BR mixes & 1JG


----------



## amandahalterman

I have 1 dog ~ Lhasa poo, 1 cat, 2 goldfish, 13 chickens, and 1 pig


----------



## kg_cg_good

I have 2 dogs, 1 grand-dog , 2 cats, 19 chickens and 1 turkey...gobble gobble


----------



## sallycat19

We have 2 cats, 2 rats, a rabbit, 5 fish and now we have 4 silkies )


----------



## Roslyn

I want a chicken crossing sign.................

I have two dogs. Satchel The Pug and Jake the Blue Heeler. Two cats, Siamen the very old, very senile siamese cat and Mia the mouser and resident cranky cat.

Many chickens, 6 roosters and 24 or 25 hens ages 2 1/2 to 6 1/2.

I feed the song birds, so they are "mine" too. And we have a resident visitor "Peter Pettigrew" the Possum. And the raven that visits on occasion and talks to me when I'm in the garden.


----------

